# Seat Leon CupraR Enhancement



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so this belongs to a mate of mine from work. It was his birthday a couple of weeks ago, and also his cars 7th birthday, so he decided to treat it to an enhancement detail.

The car is always stored in his garage, and is used about once a week.

Anyway, let's crack on, here's the car on arrival










Wheels cleaned with Very Cherry and tyres with AS G101. Various brushes used.














































And then snow foamed










Whilst I washed the car, S3-Dave gave the engine bay a quick wipe



















Plastics etc cleaned with various brushes and MFs and AS G101. Rinsed at low pressure, and then let the engine tick over for a few minutes to dry. This was dressed etc at the end (pics soon to come)

After the car was washed, rinsed, de-tarred, etc etc, it was claying using Dodo Juice Fine Poly Clay and Demon Shine as Lube

After half the roof









After the bonnet









Ok, once completed, the car was rinsed, and dried and moved into the garage to start with the enhancement work.

Products used was 3M Yellow Pads, and Menz 203s polish, on a SIM 180 Rotary.

Paint readings looking well with highs of 200+










And lows of 125-140 (125 was on the leading edge of the bonnet)










A bit hard to catch some defects on the colour. Also, he said recently is has been washed at Tesco :doublesho However, the damage was barely visable.




























After some correction, here's some before/during/afters









































































A few reflection shots (pre wipe down)














































Due to time pressing on, not many pictures taken from here. But here's a breakdown of what happened
Window: Megs Glass Cleaner
Trim: AS HighStyle
Wheels: Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Tyre: Megs Tyre Endurance Gel
Exhaust: Alutech Metal Polish
Strut Brace: Alutech Metal Polish
Engine Bay Plastics: AS HighStyle
Badge: Alutech Metal Polish
Glazed: Britemax #4
Wax: Dodo Juice Supernatural

That's about it, here are the final picturs:


































































































































































































































Thanks for looking

C&C as always

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Mat, I really have a soft spot for these cars, very pretty 5 door cars imo. 

Looks very nice.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job there bud, love the cupras too


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Those grill's can be a pain

Nice work Mat:thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Did the polish/pads combo make easy work of the paint Mat?
I have a diesel version of the same car and looking for a good combo to tackle the paint


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers guys... got another to do for a lad I went to college with. (His is black though). Also, another person treating himself for his birthday :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

paddyirishman said:


> Did the polish/pads combo make easy work of the paint Mat?
> I have a diesel version of the same car and looking for a good combo to tackle the paint


Funnily enough yes.

I did my mates Red Mk2 Leon last year and that was a right pig! And I've done Several Ibizas and Golfs, and all their paintwork is usually rockhard! This seemed rather soft TBH. Corrected with little effort TBH


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> cheers guys... got another to do for a lad I went to college with. (His is black though). Also, another person treating himself for his birthday :lol:


Oh dear "black"

I have the Samaratin's number if you loose the rag:lol:

it came in handy the last time I did one lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate...very nice work!

:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job done fella:thumb:
be he was pleased:car:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks amazing, love these cars so much and I think you just made me love them a bit more  

Thanks!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Cupra..


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

what did you use to clean the seats??


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice !!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice flake pop in the correcttion pictures Mat


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Top work and best colour too Mat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> Oh dear "black"
> 
> I have the Samaratin's number if you loose the rag:lol:
> 
> it came in handy the last time I did one lol


:lol:



The Cueball said:


> Looks good mate...very nice work!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers dude



bazz said:


> great job done fella:thumb:
> be he was pleased:car:


Cheers mate



Pookini said:


> Looks amazing, love these cars so much and I think you just made me love them a bit more
> 
> Thanks!


Cheers



tonyy said:


> Very nice Cupra..


Thanks



lesley2337 said:


> what did you use to clean the seats??


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210146



TIODGE said:


> Very nice !!!


Thanks



butler2.8i said:


> Nice flake pop in the correcttion pictures Mat


Cheers dude



jonjay said:


> Top work and best colour too Mat


LOL... You would say that fella


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good work mat


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

that looks spot on!
Do love these cars. My first car was a Leon 1.9 tdi - always wanted a Cupra though at the time


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Dawn and Dizzle


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Good work Mat:thumb:


----------



## BrucieLCR (Mar 31, 2011)

Top job thanks Mat... Very happy with the results, well worth it!

You must admit that she was generally well looked after....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL.... Yeah, better than most cars I've seen TBH! So very well looked after and washed


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely! Considered one of these (and still do!) before I bought the S3. Lovely work and one of the best colours to choose as well.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

pretty good work mat, think i may have been in contact with you before over on scn??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yes, think I've spoken to you on SCN in the past James.... I was one of the "bigger" members on there


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

bigger?? lost any weight yet matey?? ha ha.

just starting to get into this detailing mullarky. dont have a leon anymore though.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha.... bigger as in one of the "more known" members etc


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah i guessed that me pal....

im after starting on this detailing thing, just been reading for a week to clue me self up.

got a mondeo st220 now with paint that needs a treat!!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

it looks a lot better now


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers fella


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks a great job mate and I really like these cars.


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice job. I used to have a Revo'd LCR. Very nice cars.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice Mat! I love these as well, very nearly chopped the fez in for one a few times!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just spotted this one- good job and nice photos. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks a great job mate and I really like these cars.





Danbo said:


> Nice job. I used to have a Revo'd LCR. Very nice cars.





adlem said:


> Very nice Mat! I love these as well, very nearly chopped the fez in for one a few times!





amiller said:


> Just spotted this one- good job and nice photos. :thumb:


Cheers guys


----------

